# MIPB



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm having a hard time tracking down a digital back-issue copy of MIPB from 2010, specifically one that featured an article on "DOMINT" by Joseph Cox.  A little help?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2011)

MIPB? What did the article on DOMINT cover? Have you looked for other related info? Or is that you need this article?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

Military intelligence Professional Bulletin; I'm looking for a specific article on DOMINT (document and media exploitation intelligence) written by COL Joseph Cox.   FAS has a good collection of past MIPB articles but they cut off in 2009.  I think the article I'm looking for appeared in 2010.

There used to be a way to get to the past issues of MIPB through a website at Fort Huachuca but now I can't find it.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 16, 2011)

Let me see Mara....


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

Found what I was looking for.  Thanks to everyone who helped out, and thanks to Dame for PC'ing me the lead I needed to find the article.  I would post it here but it's too big...


----------



## Dame (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy to help.


----------



## Joe501 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad MIPB elected to publish the article; hope you got something out of it - COL Joe Cox


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

Joe501 said:


> I'm glad MIPB elected to publish the article; hope you got something out of it - COL Joe Cox



Welcome to the site sir.


----------



## Manolito (May 12, 2011)

Wow Mara not only the article you were looking for but the Author as well.
Welcome to the site Col.
Dame your computer FOO is strong may the force be with you.


----------



## DA SWO (May 12, 2011)

Another intel guy, I need to recruit some weather guys for a final take over of the site.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to the best SOF site on the net Sir. :)


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

ShadowSpear is really famous... wow.... another bigwig with us...
Welcome Sir...
(JDAME strikes back)


----------



## Joe501 (May 12, 2011)

I'm humbled to be in fine company and look forward to the discussions.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to the site sir.


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

LOL... see Colonel Joe Cox "unverified" it's very funny....
Respectfully... LOL again...


----------



## Crusader74 (May 12, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> LOL... see Colonel Joe Cox "unverified" it's very funny....
> Respectfully... LOL again...


 
That will change momentarily....


----------



## Viper1 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome Sir


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

Welcome, Sir.

Oh, I have to do this.....  written any good stuff lately?


----------



## Dame (May 12, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Wow Mara not only the article you were looking for but the Author as well.
> Welcome to the site Col.
> Dame your computer FOO is strong may the force be with you.


Oh, you have no idea. If it exists on planet earth, I can find it on the net.



mike_cos said:


> ShadowSpear is really famous... wow.... another bigwig with us...
> Welcome Sir...
> (JDAME strikes back)


LOL. Indeed. I'm considering adding a bomb to my coat of arms.

Warm welcome, Colonel!


----------



## Chopstick (May 12, 2011)

Irish said:


> That will change momentarily....


Really?(runs)
Welcome to SS!


----------



## QC (May 12, 2011)

Welcome sir and g'day! Give me a hoy if your my way.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

QC said:


> Welcome sir and g'day! Give me a hoy if your my way.



He might need to learn another language to make sense of that ;)


----------



## SpitfireV (May 12, 2011)

I already know the language and even I'm fucking wondering...!


----------



## QC (May 12, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAH! Funny cunt, Mara. :) Sir, if you're in Steak and Kidney, we'll hit the piss.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 12, 2011)

Ya bloody yobbo.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

QC said:


> BWAHAHAHAH! Funny cunt, Mara. :) Sir, if you're in Steak and Kidney, we'll hit the piss.



Too easy, even I know that one.

"Steak and kidney" = Sydney, "hit the piss" = go out drinking.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 12, 2011)

I thought the steak and kidney was a gay bar in the cross?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> I thought the steak and kidney was a gay bar in the cross?



You would...


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 12, 2011)

It was on a list of No Go areas when I did my Tasman exchange, honest Sir.


----------



## QC (May 12, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Too easy, even I know that one.
> 
> "Steak and kidney" = Sydney, "hit the piss" = go out drinking.


Shame I couldn't get there for St. Pats, your drinking buddies gave you the good oil.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

QC said:


> Shame I couldn't get there for St. Pats, your drinking buddies gave you the good oil.



Yes, the Commandos put on quite a program for us, it was much appreciated.  They even gave me the opportunity to participate in a street fight after we had been drinking(some guy on the street wanted to start some shit with me because I was an American).  The offer was much appreciated but regretfully declined ;)

On a serious note, St. Patrick's Day in Sydney with the Commandos was the highlight of the whole trip.  Great bunch of folks who know how to treat guests.


----------



## Chopstick (May 12, 2011)

Some guy wanted to start shit with YOU?  Arent you  7ft tall?  :confused:


----------



## QC (May 12, 2011)

Those 4 RAR, sorry, 2 Cdo guys are great. Comanches know how to party.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Some guy wanted to start shit with YOU? Arent you 7ft tall? :confused:



That's Polar Bear. I'm a little shorter.

I know I told this story before... Commandos take me out on the town in Sydney on St. Patrick's Day, I'm wearing a green "St Patrick's Day whateveryearitwas" with an American flag in the background (that I picked up at Wal Mart before I left for Australia, I'm classy like that)... we've been to a couple of bars and are going to another when some guy on the street drunkenly makes some comments about America, I guess he didn't notice all the other guys standing around wearing the same shirts as me (I brought some to share)... the Commandos say something to me like, "Right, fancy a punch-up?" but I didn't really want to explain to my unit back home that I got into a street fight- especially having just listened to the group I was with explain "glassing" to me, so I suggested we just go drink more- which we did!


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 12, 2011)

Glassing is definitely a useful skill set.


----------



## Joe501 (May 13, 2011)

no good stuff written lately by this unverified member; but the latest article from MG Mike Flynn "Sandals and Robes to Business Suits & Gulf Streams" was great.


----------



## mike_cos (May 13, 2011)

Joe501 said:


> .. this unverified member..



Probably mods are undecided Sir... "Verified SOF"? "Real Commander" "? LOL:)
Respectfully
Mike


----------



## Dame (May 13, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> That's Polar Bear. I'm a little shorter.


"Little" and "shorter" are not two words I would use to describe you, sir. Certainly not in the same sentence.
The look of surprise on your face when meeting me was priceless though. "_*You're*_ Dame?"


----------



## Marauder06 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah- there were lots of surprises that day getting to meet people.  I was very disappointed that Pardus looked nothing like his avatar.  ;)


----------



## mike_cos (May 13, 2011)

Dame said:


> "Little" and "shorter" are not two words I would use to describe you, sir. Certainly not in the same sentence.
> The look of surprise on your face when meeting me was priceless though. "_*You're*_ Dame?"





Marauder06 said:


> Yeah- there were lots of surprises that day getting to meet people. I was very disappointed that Pardus looked nothing like his avatar. ;)


Hey... interesting discussion... instead of to dig fake pics on the net...what you think about to release someone real of you (unless you are not active DEVGRU:))


----------



## Dame (May 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Hey... interesting discussion... instead of to dig fake pics on the net...what you think about to release someone real of you (unless you are not active DEVGRU:))


Facebook, buddy. Facebook.


----------



## DA SWO (May 13, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah- there were lots of surprises that day getting to meet people. I was very disappointed that Pardus looked nothing like his avatar. ;)


Disagree, Pardus does look gay.


----------



## mike_cos (May 13, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Disagree, Pardus does look gay.


Oh jesus... Pardus looks gay.... unbelievable....


----------



## mike_cos (May 13, 2011)

Dame said:


> Facebook, buddy. Facebook.


mmmh facebook is more dangerous than this site.. but I'll bite...


----------

